# NOR CAL MEET: Jan 10th Sacramento



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

There will be a fellowship of Nissan Drivers at Granite Park off Power Inn Rd in Sacramento, 1pm, on January 10th. Details of the meet are just come out and see other Northern Cal Nissan folk. 
Any questions please post. Most Nissan boards will being getting this invitation. 

What: Nor Cal Nissan Meet

Where: Granite Regional Park , Sacramento.
http://www.team-driven.net/granitepark.gif

Who: All Nissan owners. 

When: Saturday, January 10th, 2004, 1pm

How: Up to you  

Please say if you are coming or not. Thanks.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

ill be there. if something comes up, ill post up.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Here is a tentative list that will be continually updated.
http://www.team-driven.net/jan10sacmeet.htm


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

A proposed idea that involves everyone. Karting! Are you interested? Do you like to race?  Well here's your chance to show your skills. 
If you would like to see this happen please say so. This would take place once most of everyone would get there and they also have some food in and the near area. 
Approximate cost would be near $40. This would be for 50+ laps. 2 - 20 lap qualifiers and 1 - 10 lap final race for top 10 qualifiers. For more info about this place www.raceplacemotorsports.com , aka RPM. 
Also keep checking out www.team-driven.net/jan10sacmeet.htm for any updates as well. This will be the official meet page. But keep posting for I check and update that page depending on your response.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

About the Karting I failed to mention, we would still meet at granite park at 1pm. Karting would happen a little later in the day.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

This is going down in about 1 week. It looks like it's going to be a great turnout. Anyone else from this board going?


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

January 10th is one week away.... New update: Those who are going karting, we are going to be starting at 3pm. So we will be leaving at 2-2:30 pm. If you still want go and have not decided please tell me. We need a count of who's going so we can finalize the reservation plans. If you don't say whether you are going or not, chances are you probably won't be getting to race. 
As for the meet itself still 1pm at granite park. We will all caravan to RPM. They have a good size area for parking and lot of room inside for just hanging out. Plus if you want to eat there thats fine, Subway is there as well as a cafe upstairs. 
Keep checking here on the board or on www.team-driven.net/jan10sacmeet.htm for updates. Also on that page is a link to directions and maps. Any questions please email or post. Again if you want to go karting please tell me. 
Looking forward to seeing all of you.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

just a friendly bump


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Tomorrow is the Day. Weather is Partly Cloudy 59° H /47° Low 20 % of precip. The day looks like a good one.
Just a reminder. Please leave stupidity at home. Thanks.
Well, If you can clean your car then make it shine, If not no biggie. If you don't already know how to get to RPM I will have maps that I'll be handing out at the park. This a going to be a great meet. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Don't forget to bring cameras and a great attitude. See ya at 1.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

The moment you've all been waiting for....

PICTURES..
http://www.team-driven.net/events.htm
"event pictures"


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks to everyone on this board who participated. A big thumbs up to Dave and Q for their work behind the curtains. The number of cars definitely surpassed the 70+ that was estimated. This was probably one of the biggest all-nissan grass-roots (non-commercial) meet in Northern California, and definitely in the Sacramento area. Hope the next meet is as successful.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks!!!!*

The Team Driven crew would like to thank everyone for your support for the Jan 10th meet. It was the biggest and best meet for NorCal Nissans so far. In the next few weeks we will contact you and others (via the forums) on the next meet. Plus, if you have any ideas PLEASE submit them to us. 

You can go to our website www.team-driven.net for more info. Also, if you interested in joining Team-Driven, go to the "Join Us" link.
:thumbup:


----------

